# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  accutane and dry skin forever??

## crazy_rocks

im reading that accutane causes dry skin forever. is this pretty much for people who stay on accutane for 2 years or something? what if im on for less than a year. 

if i do use accutane, its to clear up existing acne, not to prevent breakouts years later...if it even does that.

i dont want dryness forever. my oily skin keeps me youthful. im 29 and look early 20's.

----------


## warchild

the dryness isnt forever. ive been on for a year

----------


## funkymonk

I was on accutane for 6mths back in 9th grade. Within 2 weeks my lips were so dry and cracked that they were bleeding, so I had to constantly carry aroudn and use a chalpstick. All of the oil on my face dissipated, and I have maintained my now-clear complexion since then with consistent facial hygiene and a small tube of Tazorac (lasted 2-3 years, so used it pretty infrequently).

Best medicine I've ever taken, PERIOD.

----------


## fattymcbutterpants

yea I loved accutane once you get off the acne stays gone and I would just occasionally put some like 10% benzoyl peroxide on my face if I ever got any small bumps

----------


## crawdaddy

I ran three separate 6mo cycles of accutane when I was 16yrs, 17yrs and 19yrs. old. Yes, the dry skin is insane while taking the medication but it DOES NOT last forever. I'm now 32 and never had facial acne since. Good luck bro

----------


## bigslick7878

One 6 month cycle of accutane and your acne is gone forever. It closes up the glands that produce the oil for a lonnng time usually forever.

And once you stop taking it the chapped lips and dry skin go away.

----------


## boz

I also hear it can make you have irritated/snappy, which would not be a good thing if cycling.

----------


## Rodax

I did accutane twice when i was 17 and 19 and that stuff is awesome. Carry around chapstick or burt's bees, or carmax and you'll be fine. the skin thing isn't bad unless you're a guy and shaving becomes a delicate situation. just exfoliate if the skin flakes. The dryness is temporary and goes away soon after you end the accutane.

----------


## Billysale2000

I love the stuff, did one 2 month cycle, had terrible acne, nothing else worked but accutane did, since then it hasnt come back, the sides are a bit irritating but worth it, the dry and cracked lips, dry nose, skin dry, but it sure does stop the acne.

----------

